# Electric Jetter



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's my scenario: 40 story luxury high rise building, 4" kitchen stacks with no clean outs, only access is through 2" kitchen waste line, 2" prob runs 10' or so to the riser with approximately 3-4 turns. The building is now about 8 years old and the stacks are starting to back up on floors where the line goes horizontal before dropping back down the riser again. There are 4 setbacks in this building where this occurs. Breaking walls and installing clean outs is not an option. I'm planning on using an electric jetter to clean the 4". I'm thinking a Spartan 717. Finally to my question, will the 1/4" hose make it through the 2" lines (no hub pipe) and into the 4" riser? Secondly, will I be able to adequately clean those 4" sections with an electric jet? I'm not too concerned with GPM as I can compensate for that by running water in the units above. I've submitted a proposal today for a bi annual cleaning and if this goes well, it's going to be a nice contract.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm interested in opinions on this, considering asking for an electric jetter for similar jobs.

@lbrplmr


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Ridgid 1750 is a qualified machine.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I have tried a few small 2 gallon or 2.5 gallon electrics.maybe less They don't do very well. But they run on 120 volt. If you can get 220 I think an electric would go 4 GPM at 3000pak . then you would start to clear the 4 inch with some work a lot of work because 1/8 inch hose is small . 

I can't believe my plumbing brothers set you up so bad ,but before I started drain cleaning I did the same stupid stuff.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Im sorry I reread your post. 10 foot of 2 inch 4 fittings it might do good. Cast can be tough but it is only 10 feet. If you can get all 10 feet and go slow you should get the 2 inch shining like a diamond in a goats a$$. 

If 220 is available a bigger electric would serve you well. Anything less than 3000 psi and 4gpm is not good in 4 inch for sludge and hard grease is even tougher but do able


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

saysflushable said:


> Im sorry I reread your post. 10 foot of 2 inch 4 fittings it might do good. Cast can be tough but it is only 10 feet. If you can get all 10 feet and go slow you should get the 2 inch shining like a diamond in a goats a$$.
> 
> If 220 is available a bigger electric would serve you well



I'm not concerned about the 2", I can get that near spotless with my cable. It's the 4" that's challenging. How the hell do I clean that properly without a clean out? I've been dropping the stoppages with a 1/2" cable which beats the hell out of the 2" and doesn't properly clean the 4". It's usually the 4" that's stopped up. In the past I've squeezed my 5/8" cable with a whip through a 2" in order to clean a 4" as best I can. Even that doesn't cut it. I'm hoping that if I can get the 1/4" hose through the 2" and into the 4", that I can scour the 4" enough to clean it adequately. I hate to say it but this is a common issue here in NYC. I'm not sure of code but I can't imagine an accessible clean out is not required. Somehow it passes inspection. I've broken ceilings and have found clean outs. A lot of good it does me if I don't know it's there or if I can't get to it.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The trouble with a 220v jetter is nowhere to plug it in.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Ridgid 1750 is a qualified machine.



Thank you. I just checked that out and it's got more psi than the Spartan although the 717 looks like a better setup.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> I'm not concerned about the 2", I can get that near spotless with my cable. It's the 4" that's challenging. How the hell do I clean that properly without a clean out? I've been dropping the stoppages with a 1/2" cable which beats the hell out of the 2" and doesn't properly clean the 4". It's usually the 4" that's stopped up. In the past I've squeezed my 5/8" cable with a whip through a 2" in order to clean a 4" as best I can. Even that doesn't cut it. I'm hoping that if I can get the 1/4" hose through the 2" and into the 4", that I can scour the 4" enough to clean it adequately. I hate to say it but this is a common issue here in NYC. I'm not sure of code but I can't imagine an accessible clean out is not required. Somehow it passes inspection. I've broken ceilings and have found clean outs. A lot of good it does me if I don't know it's there or if I can't get to it.




Same stupid chit around here too. You would think that will all the silly plumbing codes, plumbing bible... that someone would have thought this scenario out a little better ???

Kind of like the waist/chest high cleanouts on main stacks :no:


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I know every code I've seen would require a cleanout on a stack of that size.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've got a funny story. Actually it's sad. Years ago I left my foreman job at a drain company to work for a licensed plumbing company under the auspice that I would head up a new sewer and drain division. Anyway, my first day there I go to a job where this companies "A" division, who are Union, are changing a 10" sewer line and house trap. Maybe about 80' of pipe from front to back. The reason for the replacement; chronic back ups in the old sewer. Don't get me started on that con job. Anyway I digress, so their installing the new line and I see them bringing up a 4" deck plate c/o right out of the 10" main. I was like WTF!? There changing this line because of backups (which is bullchit to begin with) and now we still can't properly clean this line (we didn't have a jet) because you're installing a 4" clean out on a 10" line. So I say to the union plumber "how do you expect me to clean this line properly down the road?." His answer: "It's up to code." Needless to say I lasted about 6 months at that company before going back to my old job.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Haha save ur money thise 12o jetters do 2" n less ..... N thats pushing it ....


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Get a jetter goto roof n zoom it down the vent/drain n goto town ive done it before


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

evilcyrus said:


> Get a jetter goto roof n zoom it down the vent/drain n goto town ive done it before



40 stories so that's probably 450' to roof and then another 450' down. Even if that worked, and I doubt it would, that's a lot of hose.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Reading this my first thought was a cart jetter on the roof.... but 450' straight drop and pulling it back up... You could have the roofing company install a mount on the roof and rig up a pulley/winch set up... or become the strongest bad azz in town!

Any electric jetter I've used wouldn't fit the bill.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I considered roping my 1/2" hose from my truck jetter up to the apartments and then running my 1/4" reel down. I don't know if the machine would pump that high, I tend to think that it wouldn't.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> I considered roping my 1/2" hose from my truck jetter up to the apartments and then running my 1/4" reel down. I don't know if the machine would pump that high, I tend to think that it wouldn't.


I'm thinking no too.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Are there any balconies in these condos? If I had a balcony access I'd just get a small gas cart jetter 3.0-3.5 gpm and run it off the sink supply (your have to do a flow test to see what you can get out of a supply from an angle stop that high and on a booster) but then you could either run it outside on the patio or if no patio, open a window and convert a small gas jetter to run on propane and direct the exhaust outside. If no balconies how about a service stairwell you can run a propane powered unt on, just get a belt drive cart jetter and get a 30 gallon tank and there ya go.

I've run different electrics and mostly the ridgid 1750 did the best. There's not enough pulling power to pull 1/4" at will. Maybe now and then. But knowing what I know now, I'd run only 30' or less of 3/16" hose. Get your nozzles drilled from aqua mole to match your specs. And make an undersink contraption thingy to be able to run hot sink water while jetting at the same time. 

So do any of the toilets tie into these 4" stacks? Can you access the 4" portions from a toilet with like a clogchopper or sunthin?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hell to the no on the electric jetter. I have a gorlitz and it doesn't do much. The only thing it does well is washing the van. The k50 truly does better. I would go with 2 options.....

-K60 with some bent up 7/8 or 5/8(the 10') sections

Or

-propane 4gpm 3500 psi jetter. Just get a conversion kit. The 1/4 is doable but you may be better off with 3/16.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you looked into the cyclone chain cutter and machine


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> Have you looked into the cyclone chain cutter and machine


Oh snap! That's wuts up! I know bens been using some flex shaft cutter on a hand drill wit a chain flail thingy on the end. Make one that opens up to scour 4" pipe but small enough to compress down to 2"


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

They do have that. Goes in flat, once you spin it it'll open up to 4". Scours the pipe like new.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I considered roping my 1/2" hose from my truck jetter up to the apartments and then running my 1/4" reel down. I don't know if the machine would pump that high, I tend to think that it wouldn't.


Cleaner magazine had an article about guys cleaning the space needle in seattle. Had to bring the jetters to the roof for that very reason.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Cleaner magazine had an article about guys cleaning the space needle in seattle. Had to bring the jetters to the roof for that very reason.


262 psi of head pressure...

What were they using for a machine?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> 262 psi of head pressure...
> 
> What were they using for a machine?


http://www.cleaner.com/editorial/2008/09/sky-high


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the input guys. Unfortunately the only way to access these lines are through the kitchen sink waste. No balconies. Service hallway with propane jetter is possible, but I honestly don't want to make that kind of investment. I'll almost never use it. I'm hoping that the hose can pull through the horizontal section and hopefully gravity will take over after that. So maybe the Ridgid 1750 for the extra pressure? Is the 250psi really going to make a difference? Ben, you really have me nervous that I won't get this done, but I do appreciate your honesty.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321577118158&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Hillside said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321577118158&globalID=EBAY-US



Do you think the 1750 is much better than the spartan 717? I can get a brand new 717 for 2500 even.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Here most apartments have electric ovens/stoves. (220 V)

Can you plug a bigger jetter into that?


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Sierra has the best plan so far. Low pressure and low volume isn't so good in 4inch


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

fixitright said:


> Here most apartments have electric ovens/stoves. (220 V)
> 
> Can you plug a bigger jetter into that?



That would work in this particular building.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I just spoke with Marv at AJ Coleman, a gentleman as always. He believes that the Ridgid 1750 will pull based upon my scenario.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

saysflushable said:


> Sierra has the best plan so far. Low pressure and low volume isn't so good in 4inch



I agree but my options are limited. It's gotta do a better job than what we're doing now.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

If you check Craigslist or eBay you score a small pressure washer with a 13ph or 8hp unit for cheap. Then get a propane conversion kit (those are usually around $300.00. I mean I think you can a full setup with 3/16" hose, nozzles and a propane tank for less than a new electric. 

If you do to electric just remember to only have the maximum amount o. Hose you need and no more.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Spend a little more than the Ridgid and this looks doable
http://www.mytana.com/catalog/?m=product_detail&pc=4&c=4&p=242&tmp=/products/cart.php


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

sierra2000 said:


> Spend a little more than the Ridgid and this looks doable
> http://www.mytana.com/catalog/?m=product_detail&pc=4&c=4&p=242&tmp=/products/cart.php



I've looked at that model. It's 3 phase, that's a no go.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> Spend a little more than the Ridgid and this looks doable
> http://www.mytana.com/catalog/?m=product_detail&pc=4&c=4&p=242&tmp=/products/cart.php



I was looking at that. It would probably work for this specific job, but honestly I don't know where else. It's hard to come across 220v outlets. 
I'd also have to get a smaller hose. I don't think I'd get 3/8" through the 2".


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

What will pull better: 1750 psi 1.4 gpm or 1500 psi 2.2 gpm? It should be the 1750 psi right?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

2.2 at 1500 will pull better. 250 psi won't be noticed.

Hey what exactly are you trying to remove? 

Can you post a video of the setup?

I understand it's about 10' into the 4" through 3-4 turns but how far out do you need to clean?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

This is why I say the jetter won't do anything. I did this experiment a long time ago. Same piece of pipe 2" galvanized. One jetted with a gorlitz jetter 2.2 gpm 1500 psi, the other one was the k50 with a clog chopper.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's the pics of the test setup.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

We have a great thread over at the other forum about flex shaft technology which might be better for you.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> 2.2 at 1500 will pull better. 250 psi won't be noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like to clean as far as possible but I'd be happy just getting out of the horizontal and back into the riser. I'm estimating that to be a total of 50' from under the sink. I don't have pics but essentially it's an island sink, 2" waste which goes to the right into the wall where it ties into the stack. From there it goes below the floor, goes horizontal for what I estimate is 40' or so before it goes vertical. The vertical continues for about 10 stories. Then repeat the same setup. It does this about 4 times. My feeling is that I'm trying to remove light to moderate grease build up.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If you really want to do the jetter route, I'd get this http://www.homedepot.com/p/AR-Blue-Clean-1900-PSI-2-1-GPM-Electric-Pressure-Washer-630/203161680 along with some 3/16 hose. I can't see 1/4 making all those turns in 2".

But I really think the k50 would work way better and would self feed all the way out there.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I know this is not code in the USA but in England the English Division of Fernco sells special short length plugs that you drill into the cast iron stack (instant access) do what you have to do, then tighten the plug up. Be great with a jetter or the picote. Knock out as many floors as you can and go lower down the stack.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Or set a manhole tripod on the roof over the stack and a electric hose reel on the roof deck with a pulley in the tripod.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

SO IT IS 10' OF 2" with bends then 30' of 4" with bends. Sorry but I don't think the small jetters will pull themselves along in those circumstances. You never know but trying that in PVC with a small jetters didn't work well for us.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Cuda said:


> I know this is not code in the USA but in England the English Division of Fernco sells special short length plugs that you drill into the cast iron stack (instant access) do what you have to do, then tighten the plug up. Be great with a jetter or the picote. Knock out as many floors as you can and go lower down the stack.


 WHAAAAATTTTTTT OH MY STARS. I'm getting all dizzy like I got the dengue fever. Cut holes fernco plugs. 

How many plumbers heads are about to explode from such sacrilegious talk:laughing:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a video of it being used, I found it a few years ago searching for there qwik seal.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHmH1MroL2s


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Cool


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Cuda said:


> Here is a video of it being used, I found it a few years ago searching for there qwik seal.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHmH1MroL2s


 I must say that looks to be handy,


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Can you imagine 20 of them pushing out of the stack and flooding all the units lol, I think if I did use one I would use stainless bands as insurance then it would be a drip and not a flood. I also wonder if they cause backups while stuff is going in a circle down the pipe. I only posted it because one should have access to the 4" pipe which is the target pipe to be cleaned and not have to go underpowered through a 2" line with bends to reach the goal.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> If you really want to do the jetter route, I'd get this http://www.homedepot.com/p/AR-Blue-Clean-1900-PSI-2-1-GPM-Electric-Pressure-Washer-630/203161680 along with some 3/16 hose. I can't see 1/4 making all those turns in 2".
> 
> 
> 
> But I really think the k50 would work way better and would self feed all the way out there.



I was thinking about buying stainless braided hose. Any thoughts?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> I was thinking about buying stainless braided hose. Any thoughts?


I've never used it but I think it weighs quite a bit more/ft than standard hose. So for an electric jetter I'd say no


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Are there cleanouts at the bottom floors where you could tow a jetter nozzle up and bring everything down?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Are there cleanouts at the bottom floors where you could tow a jetter nozzle up and bring everything down?



There's a mechanical room on the seventh floor. I'd have to look at the prints and see if that was possible.


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

saysflushable said:


> Im sorry I reread your post. 10 foot of 2 inch 4 fittings it might do good. Cast can be tough but it is only 10 feet. If you can get all 10 feet and go slow you should get the 2 inch shining like a diamond in a goats a$$.
> 
> If 220 is available a bigger electric would serve you well. Anything less than 3000 psi and 4gpm is not good in 4 inch for sludge and hard grease is even tougher but do able


I haven't heard that expression "Like a diamond, ect" since 1957 at Fort Sill Oklahoma. A 2nd Lieutant from Oklahoma used that all the time. I still have trouble visualizing that diamond...


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Drain Pro said:


> I'm not concerned about the 2", I can get that near spotless with my cable. It's the 4" that's challenging. How the hell do I clean that properly without a clean out? I've been dropping the stoppages with a 1/2" cable which beats the hell out of the 2" and doesn't properly clean the 4". It's usually the 4" that's stopped up. In the past I've squeezed my 5/8" cable with a whip through a 2" in order to clean a 4" as best I can. Even that doesn't cut it. I'm hoping that if I can get the 1/4" hose through the 2" and into the 4", that I can scour the 4" enough to clean it adequately. I hate to say it but this is a common issue here in NYC. I'm not sure of code but I can't imagine an accessible clean out is not required. Somehow it passes inspection. I've broken ceilings and have found clean outs. A lot of good it does me if I don't know it's there or if I can't get to it.



There are electric Jetters that can clear soft stoppages. Pick my brain and PM me.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

After all this, 

I think you need to charge more.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

fixitright said:


> After all this,
> 
> I think you need to charge more.



I'll have to cut you guys in.


----------

